# the most colorfulest critter....



## FERAL ONE (Jul 21, 2012)

a lady that saw my pic said it was the frog equivalent to a painted bunting and i have to agree. Rip had this beautiful critter ready for a shoot and i jumped at the chance.  the pics don't do it justice, this is one beautiful frog !!!


----------



## hummdaddy (Jul 21, 2012)

awesome pics


----------



## Crickett (Jul 21, 2012)

He is soooo cool!!!! Amazing colors!!! Smokin' shot of him!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

I still don't know how you boys do it. That is an amazing shot..


----------



## rip18 (Jul 21, 2012)

Those are some great shots of that frog!  (And he is kinda photogenic...).

I grabbed the pocket camera & flash for this one of Feral One shooting the red-eyed treefrog...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2012)

rip18 said:


> Those are some great shots of that frog!  (And he is kinda photogenic...).
> 
> I grabbed the pocket camera & flash for this one of Feral One shooting the red-eyed treefrog...



He's standing up!!!! I am soooo disappointed..


----------



## rip18 (Jul 21, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's standing up!!!! I am soooo disappointed..



That's one of the advantages of shooting captive critters in a controlled situation!!!


----------



## quinn (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow!Love that frog!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 22, 2012)

That is a cool frog.  Great shots to show him off and a fine set up to pose him.  

Thanks for the shot showing F1 in action.  Boy does he have some lights on him.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow!  Beautiful creature captured well!  (The frog!)


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jul 23, 2012)

Well done Sirs , !


----------

